# Steamer



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I did a steam boiler replacement recently. 
Disclaimers:
Space, especially with insulation, was at a premium, and since we have enough "A" dimension, I saw no need for a drop header.
Also, pressuretrols do not use mercury anymore, so the pigtail orientation does not matter anymore.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks good.


----------

